# Otter proof beaver trap



## Danro (Jul 16, 2006)

I want to start trapping this year and I thought I'd focus on trapping beaver. However, it is illegal to trap otter in PA, so I need a fool proof beaver trap that also won't kill the otters. Does any one know anything that could do the trick.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

sorry, about any set for beaver will take a chance on otter as far as i know. if you have both it is kind of a bad deal. i don't have to deal with the problem yet, as the spots i am trapping i have not seen evidence of otter. some of the spots i used to trap had quite a population, but i was after **** and mink, not beaver. missed them.

don't know how you would stay away from the otter with beaver traps out.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

North Dakota has just seen a population incline of otter, mainly in the eastern part of the state. What was told to me about setting 330 in possible otter terratory was to twist the trigger together and place it as far over to one side or the other on the jaws. another way is getting double farrels and putting one on the top and one on the bottom of the trigger, also move the trigger to the side again. This shouldn't decrease your beaver catches but will decrease non-target catches (muskrat, otter, mink). hope this helps. 
xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I found a good example. 
http://www.dec.state.ny.us/website/dfwmr/wildlife/wildgame/330modi.pdf
xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i forgot to mention that using conibears with the trigger towards one side of the jaws only works well on beaver if they are submerged sets. Totally underwater sets, NOT half out, crawl overs, etc. The reason why is because they will trap a beaver on the back hips and they will still be alive when you do a trap check, if you don't have your traps locked down good enough, say good by to your trap.

Still one of the best traps to use are foot hold traps for hind leg catches on a drowner. if you have deep enough water, that is what i would use. just my 2 cents.

xdeano


----------

